# Rong fu R 30



## Chester (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi, I have a R 30 that I havn't use yet. Is there some things I should know on using it, I have been trained on a full size mill. Is there ways to improve it, or any advice you can give me. I am not sure if I got the right mill but it is what it is now. Thanks for any advices you can give Chester


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome. I have been using an RF 31 for a few years now - the only thing I added was a power table feed and a good vice. Once I got used to indexing the table every time I raise or lower the head, it was OK. I think I'd prefer a dovetailed power feed head too, but like you say.....it is what it is now......

Other than that it has been very useful to me.


----------



## Chester (Mar 12, 2013)

brasssmanget said:


> Welcome. I have been using an RF 31 for a few years now - the only thing I added was a power table feed and a good vice. Once I got used to indexing the table every time I raise or lower the head, it was OK. I think I'd prefer a dovetailed power feed head too, but like you say.....it is what it is now......
> 
> Other than that it has been very useful to me.
> 
> View attachment 49318


Hi, what kind of power feed did you get? Thanks Chester


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 12, 2013)

I put an AL310S on it from CDCO - but that didn't hold up well at all (or maybe it was bad from the start). Of course no warranty from that place - lucky to be able to communicate in English there :whistle:

The speed control dial "inerds" went to hell-in-a-hand basket after about 4 months. and I only had high speed after that. I recently ordered one from Enco - should be here tomorrow - we'll see how that one works for me.....now I'm also considering maybe a DRO for the X axis and maybe modify the down feed with some kind of read out system (or at least a digital dial caliper setup). I'm not fond of the dials as they are right now.....

I'm more of a hobby user, so it's not a lively hood thing for me.......but I DO like SIMPLE )


----------



## Chester (Mar 12, 2013)

brasssmanget said:


> I put an AL310S on it from CDCO - but that didn't hold up well at all (or maybe it was bad from the start). Of course no warranty from that place - lucky to be able to communicate in English there :whistle:
> 
> The speed control dial "inerds" went to hell-in-a-hand basket after about 4 months. and I only had high speed after that. I recently ordered one from Enco - should be here tomorrow - we'll see how that one works for me.....now I'm also considering maybe a DRO for the X axis and maybe modify the down feed with some kind of read out system (or at least a digital dial caliper setup). I'm not fond of the dials as they are right now.....
> 
> I'm more of a hobby user, so it's not a lively hood thing for me.......but I DO like SIMPLE )


Hi, I am very interested to hear how you new parts works and the digital system. I think this could help a lot. But It could be a two hundred dollar bottle of wine for a one dollar steak? Thanks from Steelers country, had to say it


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 12, 2013)

Chester said:


> Hi, I am very interested to hear how you new parts works and the digital system. I think this could help a lot. But *It could be a two hundred dollar bottle of wine for a one dollar steak? *Thanks from Steelers country, had to say it



Yeah - I hear you. I don't plan on getting too too carried away cost wise......it's all in the "consideration mode" right now :thinking: 

First thing is to get that Enco power table feed installed this week...


----------



## Chester (Mar 12, 2013)

brasssmanget said:


> Yeah - I hear you. I don't plan on getting too too carried away cost wise......it's all in the "consideration mode" right now :thinking:
> 
> First thing is to get that Enco power table feed installed this week...


I be waiting to hear from you, I am interested in doing this also, thanks Chester.  Is your weather breaking yet?


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 12, 2013)

It is snowing as I key here........


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 15, 2013)

Received the 500 series power table feed unit from Enco - pretty straight forward installation. It looks to be better made than the AL310S model I had previously, it sounds stronger and smoother motor wise, and it works flawlessly so far. It sure is nice to have a working unit again - I used it quite a bit milling slots in some small parts yesterday.


----------



## Chester (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Green Bay, it looks real nice, I am going to look into this, Thanks, Chester


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 12, 2013)

Hi. Just got a Menards/Rong Fu 30 and Enco power feed - it is a used tool. How do you remove the left handwheel to install the enco power feed?

I am very new to this.

Mikie


----------



## davidh (May 12, 2013)

set screw on handle and pull it off.  someone in another post talked about a windshield wiper motor,, a doorbell transformer & a light dimmer plus something else.  that's the direction im going for power feed.  I figure it worked for someone else it will work for me, and I have at least two new bosch wiper motors I bought a few years ago. I also install a DRO but did it on the back side of the table.    I hope to have mine up and running shortly. . . . .


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 13, 2013)

Looks like I have a roll pin in mine. It is a 1987 Menards RF30.


----------



## restorick (May 18, 2013)

brasssmanget said:


> Received the 500 series power table feed unit from Enco - pretty straight forward installation. It looks to be better made than the AL310S model I had previously, it sounds stronger and smoother motor wise, and it works flawlessly so far. It sure is nice to have a working unit again - I used it quite a bit milling slots in some small parts yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 49678
> View attachment 49679



Would you happen to have a link or a part number for this at Enco?  Thanks!
Rick


----------



## brasssmanget (May 18, 2013)

Invoice says model 404-3041


----------



## restorick (May 19, 2013)

brasssmanget said:


> Invoice says model 404-3041



Thanks!  I'm hoping to pick up a RF-30 early next week, and a power feed would be a godsend.  Have you done any other mods to yours?

Rick


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 22, 2013)

Good week to get the power feed from enco. I read on the yahoo group to use tpten and tpups codes for free shipping and 10 percent off $125 orders. Makes the mill power feed $250 brand new.

Mikie


----------



## brasssmanget (May 22, 2013)

restorick said:


> Thanks!  I'm hoping to pick up a RF-30 early next week, and a power feed would be a godsend.  Have you done any other mods to yours?
> 
> Rick



nothing of importance - still contemplating an x-y axis DRO, but not really motivated to do it yet......


----------



## TomS (May 23, 2013)

Not sure about the Enco power feed but some stick above the table surface when installed.  It shouldn't be a big deal but it does mean that long pieces need to be blocked up to clear the power feed.  How do I know this?  I adapted a treadmill motor and controller on my Enco mill/drill X axis and mounted it above the table surface.  Didn't think it was an issue until I ran a few jobs and needed to hang a long piece of metal over the edge of the table.  I just got done remounting the power feed lower which should make life a lot easier.  Something to consider when making the purchase.


----------



## brasssmanget (May 23, 2013)

That is a good point, and yes it does stick up about 1/2" or so. I never really noticed because I pretty much always use the vice for holding things.


----------



## davidh (May 23, 2013)

I used my r-30 yesterday for the first time.  a couple things are going to need work, one of which is me...  I think I will need to put a tag on the power switch to remind me that the head MUST BE tightened to the column.  that quill really can move around when drilling a hole.
another thing, a small center drill in a r8 collet will not reach the table even with the head lowered all the way down.  
must figure out some sort of riser or use the vice.   

also, I need to figure out someway to easily move them big belts on the top, to change speed, easier.   just things that need practice im sure.  im use to my old j-head Bridgeport.  I can't say I miss it yet. . . but,

and then tools for the tools, something to hold all my collets in an easily accessable place.  maybe a wood block mounted on the wall or something.  

this weekend im going to install dro's on the "y" & "z" axis.  anxious to see how easy that will be.


----------



## stupoty (Jun 10, 2013)

davidh said:


> I used my r-30 yesterday for the first time.  a couple things are going to need work, one of which is me...  I think I will need to put a tag on the power switch to remind me that the head MUST BE tightened to the column.  that quill really can move around when drilling a hole.
> another thing, a small center drill in a r8 collet will not reach the table even with the head lowered all the way down.
> must figure out some sort of riser or use the vice.
> 
> ...




Ow yeah the round column mill and not tightening the bolts, very bad, :-0 , i think every one who ownes one must have done it once or twice or 3 times , ahhhhh

i managed to take a corner out of quite a new vice with an end mill, stooooop button .


Stuart


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 28, 2014)

brasssmanget said:


> Received the 500 series power table feed unit from Enco - pretty straight forward installation. It looks to be better made than the AL310S model I had previously, it sounds stronger and smoother motor wise, and it works flawlessly so far. It sure is nice to have a working unit again - I used it quite a bit milling slots in some small parts yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 49678
> View attachment 49679


Hi Brassmanget, I just got a new RF31 with the same power feed.  Does yours make a large "SNAP" after you engage it in either direction?

Bob


----------

